# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Vé uss singapore giá rẻ

## suffers95

Chào toàn thể mọi người, như tiêu đề thì em bán vé USS và các loại vé  tham quan tại Singapore! Các anh chị nào cần có thể liên hệ ủng hộ dùm  em Thông tin liên lạc Email: các bạn, anh chị có thể mail e qua các mail  sau! admin@greatworldsg.com Số điện thoại Singapore: (Whatsapp) +6598521485 Facebook : www.facebook.com/greatworldsg  Các thức giao dịch: Các bạn có thể liên hệ bên mình để biết về giá vé  hiện tại, các bạn chọn số lượng + loại vé email lại bên mình,có thể giao  dịch online hoặc các bạn có thể đến đại lý mua. Về giao dịch online nếu  các bạn dùng promo code TV201 sẽ được giao vé miễn phí đến khách sạn (  bạn đặc vé và vui lòng cho mình biết giờ các bạn hạ cánh và chổ ở tại  Sing). Về mua vé trực tiếp tại đại lý các bạn có thể mua ở đây 31A Bali  Lane Singapore 189867 Singapore

----------

